# filtration question



## chopsdsp (May 23, 2005)

thanks in advance for your comments and answers. i just got a 55 gal tank 12 in wide. and i have a emperor 400 filter system. i was planly wondering if that is good enough for three rbps that are 2in. they will probably live in there for life but i might upgrade. really dont have any room to upgrade though. so should i get something else besides the emperor and what should that be and about how much should that cost. thanks again


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

chopsdsp said:


> thanks in advance for your comments and answers. i just got a 55 gal tank 12 in wide. and i have a emperor 400 filter system. i was planly wondering if that is good enough for three rbps that are 2in. they will probably live in there for life but i might upgrade. really dont have any room to upgrade though. so should i get something else besides the emperor and what should that be and about how much should that cost. thanks again
> [snapback]1070056[/snapback]​


I would get another emp and a cannister , but thats just me


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

should be alright for the little small p's for now imo. But maybe think about a canister in the future as the fish grow....i think canisters to a great job.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i would probably juss get the canister to e on the safe side but it will be ok like that for a while .


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yes i would get a small canister to be safe.... or another cheap powerfilter


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

get a fluval 304 and an AC500 in addition to that emp and you'll have the cleanest tank in the world!!! lol. lots of flow too, good for your p's.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

If you have the skills, go make yourself a wet/dry.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a em.400 on my 55 and the water is clean. I'd get a powerhead. and when they get bigger maybe a nother filter.

:welcome:


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I know I may be under doing it but I have a xp2 on my 55 and it seems to be just fine....4 rb's about 4" each....weekly water changes also help alot....


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

chopsdsp said:


> thanks in advance for your comments and answers. i just got a 55 gal tank 12 in wide. and i have a emperor 400 filter system. i was planly wondering if that is good enough for three rbps that are 2in. they will probably live in there for life but i might upgrade. really dont have any room to upgrade though. so should i get something else besides the emperor and what should that be and about how much should that cost. thanks again
> [snapback]1070056[/snapback]​


I have an emporer 280 on my 38 with 5 4"RBP and they are fine the water is clear as can be.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't have piranha in my 55 gal. But I used a Fluval 404 and have a shiddy lil' Topfin 60 on it as well that I'm thinking of simply removing. I over do filtration all the time though... I'm thinking about putting my other Fluval 404 on the 55 gallon as well, to be honest, lol. (I got them on sale at $75 off which is why I have the two.)


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

the emp 400 should be OK for now since they are still small eventually get a canister. if you can afford it get an Eheim they are the best. if not a fluval 304 or 404 would be fine. avoid the powerhead for now as they are still a lil small and dont risk gettign them sucked into the powerhead.


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

I use 2 Penguin 330's on my heavily-stocked 55 cichlid tank and the water stays pretty damn clear.

I also have a Maxijet 1200 that helps to keep the crap stirred up.

I can honestly say that my tank can take a pretty big bio-load with just the 2 Penguins. I feed at least 3X daily.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

When it comes to hob type filters i like to put one on each side of the tank not only for optimal filtration but for circulation. Also in case one fails you still have a filter running. If you get another tank you can also put one of the filters on it and your good to go without having to cycle.


----------

